# Microsoft to bid for Yahoo in $44billion deal



## bvbfan (1 February 2008)

Breaking news

MSFT bids $31 for Yahoo

Futures spiking


----------



## mayk (1 February 2008)

At least it will help finish NASDAQ in green tonight


----------



## Nyden (1 February 2008)

Selfish Americans.

I was hoping for a massive drop of indiscriminate selling ... looking less & less likely :

I don't even know why they're after Yahoo? Surely this new search-engine fad is going to wear off. At least Microsoft actually sell tangible products.


----------



## roland (1 February 2008)

Funny how channel 9 inflated the bid to $50 billion, probably doesn't really sound like much of a difference - but hey, I'll take the difference anyday.

Obviously a missing link for Microsoft, if they gain Yahoo then MicroSoft will certainly be closing the gap on total "out of the box" desktop ownership.

I would love to see the day MicroSoft make a takeover bid for Apple - wow, wouldn't that make news!


----------



## mayk (1 February 2008)

Yeah APPLE , MSFT, YHOO and GOOG the biggest, baddest and the ultimate company, which can manipulate people life, like never before. Just like Big corporation in Resident evil? 


On a side note the current plight of Yahoo might force this offer to go further than last time. Yahoo is in deep shift right now, and its investors will look MS as a saviour. A very timely decision from MS indeed.

Dreamlarge


----------



## bloggs_oz (2 February 2008)

roland said:


> Funny how channel 9 inflated the bid to $50 billion, probably doesn't really sound like much of a difference - but hey, I'll take the difference anyday.




44.6 billion US = 49.41 billion AUD.  Still not quite 50, but close enough that they can get away with it


----------



## roland (2 February 2008)

bloggs_oz said:


> 44.6 billion US = 49.41 billion AUD.  Still not quite 50, but close enough that they can get away with it




Damn those exchange rates, just put there to confuse my brain - which, mind you, becomes easier as the years roll by


----------

